# New Fish *Attention Acestro*



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here are some of my new fish except the compressiceps, I've had him for a while. Anyways, Acestro, could you help with an ID on these Barracudas. There are 3 'Cudas total.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool pixtures


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks.

Acestro, my guess for these Barracudas was Acestrorhynchus Guianensis, they are only about 3" long, and quite thin. That won't take long to fix though.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

really cool pics and fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What size are they? If they're younguns, I can almost guarantee they are falcirostris...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The top pic looks a little more like microlepis or guianensis like you said. Are they all the same species? Maybe more pics!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT pickups!

Yes, I second the more pics request.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I bought 3 of them, two from one store, and one from another. Both stores order from the same place, however, the one I bought by iteself looks more like a falcirostris, as it's nose isn't turned upwards. The other two have the upwards turned nose, which is why I believe that they are Guianensis. I will take some more pics and post them today.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

From what I've seen with my isalinae, you may have an adult isalinae in the first pic (the stripes seem to be capable of disappearance with size, maybe water conditions, etc.)

More pics!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome fish


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I like the Barracudas!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say the barracuda is a c.hujeta...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Vampor said:


> id say the barracuda is a c.hujeta...
> [snapback]848025[/snapback]​


I would guarantee that you are incorrect. Hujetas ( of which I have 3) look nothing like these fish. They have a large single finned tail, and their mouths are completely different.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

What's the full name of the Compressiceps?? Been looking for one of those and would like the scientific name. Thanks


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> I would guarantee that you are incorrect. Hujetas ( of which I have 3) look nothing like these fish. They have a large single finned tail, and their mouths are completely different.
> [snapback]850267[/snapback]​


hmm, maybe youre right, may be a juvinile african pike??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Vampor said:


> hmm, maybe youre right, may be a juvinile african pike??
> [snapback]852539[/snapback]​


No, the genus is definitely not in doubt, it's Acestrorhynchus. The species is a little trickier this time. More pics more pics more pics!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

acestro said:


> No, the genus is definitely not in doubt, it's Acestrorhynchus. The species is a little trickier this time. More pics more pics more pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe well i tried my best


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

the are verry nice


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Acestrorhynchus falcatus, most likely.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Apocalypse said:


> Acestrorhynchus falcatus, most likely.
> [snapback]857751[/snapback]​


Nope, I'm sure it's not that either. Still waiting on pics.....


----------

